# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Na morning-after terug ongesteld??

## lisaaa

Heey,
ik was laatst ongesteld, en 3 dagen daarna heb ik sex gehad met een jongen, maar we deden het onveilig, heb daarna de morningafter pil gehaald. 
maar nu, een week later na me ongesteldheid, ben ik weer ongesteld?
weet iemand mischien hoe dat kan ?
gr. Lisa

----------


## Agnes574

Mss heeft de morning-after-pil die ongesteldheid uitgelokt??
Ik denk dat je daar de oorzaak moet zoeken ... wacht gewoon af en als je ongesteldheid stopt en alles daarna weer 'normaal' verloopt (cycli en bloedverlies), hoef je je géén zorgen te maken!

Als je 3 dgn na je ongesteldheid onveilig hebt gevreën hoef je je trouwens geen zorgen te maken ivm een mogelijke zwangerschap...

Hopelijk ben je snel van je 2de ongesteldheid af :Wink: 
Sterkte.

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Lisaa,

Deze menstruatie komt idd waarschijnlijk van de morning afterpil af. Ik zou je wel adviseren om voortaan veilig seks te hebben, ik neem aan dat je wel weet wat de verdere consequenties buiten een zwangerschap zijn van onveilige seks?

Groetjes Sylvia

----------

